# Chattahoochee WMA Bear



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

I had a fun afternoon hunting on Chattahochee WMA. I shot this 185 pound boar at 6:50. I was fortunate to put a Rage in his cage and he run about 50 yards. I was amazed by all the fresh sign I found. I'll try to post some better pics tomorrow, I'm a little pooped after all that dragging and skinning. I also killed a 4 foot rattler on the way out, will post a pic of it when I can.

This is how he was laying when I found him.




He had some age on him, measured 6ft 7 inches nose to toe.




He was full of #6 shot in his shoulders and brisket.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

Here's the rattler:


----------



## 35 Whelen (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice bear!


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 20, 2015)

He musta got a little close to a turkey hunter. 

Nice bear!


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice bear how many bears have been killed on the WMA so far?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 20, 2015)

Good job. Wander if he was a problem bear that was relocated?


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 20, 2015)

Very nice bear man congratulations!


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Good job. Wander if he was a problem bear that was relocated?



Don't think so. He didn't have any tags on him besides the one the wildlife technician put on hom when I checked him out.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

Joe Brandon said:


> Very nice bear man congratulations!



Thank you, Joe. Did I read correctly on another thread that you are trying to kill a bear? If so feel free to PM and I'll try to help you. Be careful though... My words may jinx you?


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

brandonsc said:


> Nice bear how many bears have been killed on the WMA so far?



Mine was either #2 or #3. And there were 2 or 3 hogs signed out as well. As well as 1 doe. Not much considering how many hunters were signed in. You really have to do your homework to score up here consistently. Plenty are visiting hunters who go home with empty pockets.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 20, 2015)

Good job, he probably got shot in him from messing around a house at night, if I had to guess, or maybe a turkey hunter.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 20, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> Mine was either #2 or #3. And there were 2 or 3 hogs signed out as well. As well as 1 doe. Not much considering how many hunters were signed in. You really have to do your homework to score up here consistently. Plenty are visiting hunters who go home with empty pockets.



What day did you kill it? Friday night I signed out 2 hogs, and at that time there were 2 bears, 1 hog, and 1 doe signed out. Did you sign out hours Friday or after? I also checked the sign out for Swallow Creek Friday, and there were only three bears and a hog signed out. Someone killed a "450#" bear on swallow creek, a "200#" bear , and a "bigger" bear, as well as a "275#" hog. Very, very slow start to the opener on both WMA's!


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats on your hogs! I got my bear Saturday evening. There was an unbelievable amount of bear sign where I hunted. I'll be back with my daughter on Saturday with my .35 Rem.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 20, 2015)

Couple more pics...


----------



## brandonsc (Sep 21, 2015)

Joey Youngblood said:


> Mine was either #2 or #3. And there were 2 or 3 hogs signed out as well. As well as 1 doe. Not much considering how many hunters were signed in. You really have to do your homework to score up here consistently. Plenty are visiting hunters who go home with empty pockets.



I'm headed up next Sunday woth my dad and brother  first time any of us have been to this wma and I've already told the other two im gonna keep going till I find good sign hoping for my first bear


----------



## whitetailfreak (Sep 21, 2015)

Thats a dandy right there. Congrats.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 21, 2015)

Anybody know if they are going to open the gates up?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 21, 2015)

*How are bears measured*

Bears are measured from nose to tail, not nose to toe. This is also how a taxidermist priced the footage of your full mount or rug. And 185 pounds is a very small bear. I am not putting you down, just stating a fact.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 21, 2015)

Hey man he shot a nice bear. That's a nice bear for North Ga. Not saying larger are not shot but that's a great bear, I think the average bear shot up here is prob around 100 lbs give or take a few.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2015)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Anybody know if they are going to open the gates up?



I sure hope not.  I walk a lot farther than most.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 21, 2015)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey man he shot a nice bear. That's a nice bear for North Ga. Not saying larger are not shot but that's a great bear, I think the average bear shot up here is prob around 100 lbs give or take a few.



100 is what I hear.


----------



## Joey Youngblood (Sep 21, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Bears are measured from nose to tail, not nose to toe. This is also how a taxidermist priced the footage of your full mount or rug. And 185 pounds is a very small bear. I am not putting you down, just stating a fact.



Edited: there is no way I can clearly articulate enough how little I really care about how you measure bears in Cobb County, or your opinion about the size of the bear I shot. Here's a fact for you: If we, me and you, were having a competition, bear, deer, possum, carp fishing, etc, I would out-perform you on every level there is. And... I'm better looking than you are.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Rich Kaminski said:


> Bears are measured from nose to tail, not nose to toe. This is also how a taxidermist priced the footage of your full mount or rug. And 185 pounds is a very small bear. I am not putting you down, just stating a fact.



Actually 175-200 is a average bear in North GA. Are there bigger ones out there?? Oh yeah, but for eating and dragging 185 is a plenty. Good job Joey now got get another one.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 21, 2015)

There are some big bears in this region no doubt, but getting one without the aid of bait or dogs is a long shot. 185 is a nice one, especially if your wanting one to eat. Good job Joey!!! Get some more.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Sep 21, 2015)

Great job again Joey!!!  That's a very nice boar!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 21, 2015)

Left hook! 


Joey Youngblood said:


> If we, me and you, were having a competition, bear, deer, possum, carp fishing, etc, I would out-perform you on every level there is. And... I'm better looking than you are.



He was not trying to put you down Richard, just stating a fact.

Great bear Joey! That one is the perfect size! You are one of the first to sign a bear off the WMA as of yet. I see you live in Cornelia. I work at South State Bank in Cornelia across from K-Mart. Swing on in the lobby sometime and let's talk bears!


----------



## ol mike (Sep 21, 2015)

Bear with a bow = great hunt  -good job !


----------



## saw tooth (Sep 21, 2015)

Congrats on a good bear and a great hunt


----------



## mountain cat (Sep 22, 2015)

dang good bear youngblood!
congrats!


----------

